# Yellow tegu



## chitodadon (Jan 4, 2013)

I wamt one and I am thinking of a way of I go to brazil to get one since im trying to take a vacation there

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 4, 2013)

Won't happen. Takes too much work to get the paperwork to even get it legally and then enter it into the US legally. Let alone the fact that they aren't even in the pet trade and it just seems like it would take a whole lot of money, work and paperwork.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 4, 2013)

When I get my lawsuit im going to try if im able to breed them I make a killing I will do my studies to figure it out just going to need all your help guys

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 4, 2013)

First, under normal circumstances, Brasil does not allow export of animals. Period. Second, with exceptional circumstances it requires permits and jumping through bureaucratic hoops like you've never imagined. Brasil seems to be in love with bureaucratic red tape. I don't know the channels one has to go through to first own and then second export said animals, but just as an example of the red tape I know they do have, when I was living in Brasil and studying tegus, to simply rent an apartment I had to submit 16 different legal documents. SIXTEEN. As a foreigner, I simply did not have those 16 documents, so under normal circumstances I couldn't have rented the apartment. Not saying it is going to be impossible to get _Salvator duseni_ to North America, just saying it is going to be far harder then you have any idea of. Especially because you're American.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 4, 2013)

I feel u I just wonder if its possible 200k for a male and female to ship I would do so I can breed them

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Jan 4, 2013)

Why would you waste 200K on something some trivial. If you really don't need the money why not use it for a good cause??


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 4, 2013)

Its just to start something new amd money I make back I put to a good cause my kids loves my tegu and want more but its something about the yellow

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## kim86 (Jan 4, 2013)

Who says the ones you'd export from Brazil would even survive living in captivity long enough to breed, or breed at all? Or even be tame enough for your kids to be around. Wait a few years, maybe someone else will be breeding them.


----------



## Lynda (Jan 4, 2013)

james.w said:


> Why would you waste 200K on something some trivial. If you really don't need the money why not use it for a good cause??



Don't know how you can tell someone else that they are wasting money...may seem so to you, but...:huh:


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: RE: Yellow tegu*



kim86 said:


> Who says the ones you'd export from Brazil would even survive living in captivity long enough to breed, or breed at all? Or even be tame enough for your kids to be around. Wait a few years, maybe someone else will be breeding them.



I feel u on that but I want to be the first

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Jan 4, 2013)

Lynda said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you waste 200K on something some trivial. If you really don't need the money why not use it for a good cause??
> ...



It is called an opinion.


----------



## Lynda (Jan 4, 2013)

james.w said:


> Lynda said:
> 
> 
> > james.w said:
> ...


I always love reading your posts, James.w, always entertaining...


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jan 4, 2013)

If Brazil was to decide to allow the exportation of a pair of Duseni it would be to someone who had actual experience breeding tegus, which you don't. Your first tegu died within the first month of you owning it and you want to buy a 200k pair of tegus? Seems like a questionable way to spend money and you truly don't have the experience to accomplish it. Also, don't you not have the money to acquire an appropriately sized enclosure for the one tegu you already have? I would work on that first. So many people jump into this hobby wanting to be the first to do something and "make a killing" off of breeding reptiles. The amount of people who succeed at that is extremely low, and you should have more realistic expectations to be honest.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: RE: Yellow tegu*



TegusRawsome80 said:


> If Brazil was to decide to allow the exportation of a pair of Duseni it would be to someone who had actual experience breeding tegus, which you don't. Your first tegu died within the first month of you owning it and you want to buy a 200k pair of tegus? Seems like a questionable way to spend money and you truly don't have the experience to accomplish it. Also, don't you not have the money to acquire an appropriately sized enclosure for the one tegu you already have? I would work on that first. So many people jump into this hobby wanting to be the first to do something and "make a killing" off of breeding reptiles. The amount of people who succeed at that is extremely low, and you should have more realistic expectations to be honest.



I feel u man its just something I want to do u know and I would be on my own doing this I would have other experienced peoplw working with me

from Samsung Galaxy S3


Im not worried about the money bit I woukd love to have a pair of them

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jan 4, 2013)

So would most people who keep tegus but the chances of it happening are minimal at best.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 4, 2013)

Yea I know that I been studying tegus so much and everything

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Jan 4, 2013)

Chito, have you been drinking? Every time I drink, I want to buy a WW1 fighter plane replica and get my pilots licence.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 4, 2013)

Na jus been at work for 16 hours and only have 2 hours sleep lol

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 4, 2013)

I say take care of your current tegu situation first, get him an appropriately sized enclosure.


----------



## james.w (Jan 4, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Yea I know that I been studying tegus so much and everything
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



Unless you have been to Argentina, you haven't been studying them.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 4, 2013)

His 8 ft emclosure is being built right now

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 4, 2013)

You know how you strat to say like 15 different sentences and never complete a single one? I feel like that....


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 4, 2013)

Tell you what, for 100k I'll make sure you get a healthy pair of _Salvator duseni_. With my contacts, I'm more likely to make it happen.



> Unless you have been to Argentina, you haven't been studying them.


Considering Argentina hardly has any tegus, I'd say if you've been to Argentina, you're only scratching the surface.


----------



## Dubya (Jan 5, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Tell you what, for 100k I'll make sure you get a healthy pair of _Salvator duseni_. With my contacts, I'm more likely to make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In South America, for $200k, I bet you could pay the Jivaro for a couple of cases of real shrunken heads and they'll throw in your choice of a wife.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 5, 2013)

Lol

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

